# The core of my c4u cube snapped in 3



## Samlambert (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok so apparently c4u cube cores are really resistant uh?

This happened on a T-Perm lock-up (it wasn't forced, it was like any normal lock-up).

http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture40mo4.jpg

Also, I thought I should post the other problem I got with my c4u cube, a center piece is kinda messed up. See for yourself:

http://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture41nv5.jpg

Anyone think I'd be able to get another core/center from James (c4u) for free?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 13, 2009)

You should definitely tell him. Even if you don't get a replacement, he needs to become aware of such problems in order to fix them.


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's gnarly. That's too bad man. I think you should definitely get a free core for that.


----------



## panyan (Feb 13, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> That's gnarly. That's too bad man. I think you should definitely get a free core for that.



i agree, free core


----------



## samsung4123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The cube4you guy sells the cores seperately at cubepart.com. And I dont think he will replace parts for free. He is known to tell you he will send replacement parts, but he never really does so. If he does, let me know I want a type E core replacement, mine came broken. =P Oh ya I ordered like 4 of those cores with my cube4you cube so I might be able to send you 1 or 2.


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 13, 2009)

samsung4123 said:


> The cube4you guy sells the cores seperately at cubepart.com. And I dont think he will replace parts for free. He is known to tell you he will send replacement parts, but he never really does so. If he does, let me know I want a type E core replacement, mine came broken. =P Oh ya I ordered like 4 of those cores with my cube4you cube so I might be able to send you 1 or 2.



That would be great, but I need a centerpiece too because as you can see on the other picture mine is kinda weirdly angled.

Anyone here had a problem similar to mine and received the replacement parts after telling James (c4u guy)?


----------



## samsung4123 (Feb 13, 2009)

aw sorry i dont have any extra centerpieces...have you considered cubepart.com? xD they have cube4you cube pieces and eastsheen pieces there


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 13, 2009)

samsung4123 said:


> aw sorry i dont have any extra centerpieces...have you considered cubepart.com? xD they have cube4you cube pieces and eastsheen pieces there



Yes but I dont want to pay 4$ for shipping alone

Ill wait for the new screws and buy a new core and a new centerpiece at the same time


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 13, 2009)

maybe it's the very core that is tested in the video


----------



## vloc15 (Feb 14, 2009)

man! that's so messed up!

i hope my order won't be the same..i'm ordering a black and wwhite cube4you cube soon anyway.


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 14, 2009)

James send he will send me replacement parts


----------



## comface (Feb 14, 2009)

vloc15 said:


> man! that's so messed up!
> 
> i hope my order won't be the same..i'm ordering a black and wwhite cube4you cube soon anyway.



I ordered the same and... Just a word of warning:-

http://bbs.cube4you.com/thread-1852-1-1.html


----------



## Stefan (Feb 14, 2009)

comface said:


> Just a word of warning:-
> http://bbs.cube4you.com/thread-1852-1-1.html


Yeah! Everybody be warned about James! He's human and can make mistakes! OMFG! Don't buy from humans!


----------



## panyan (Feb 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> comface said:
> 
> 
> > Just a word of warning:-
> ...



well said, not every human is perfect







like me


----------



## Odin (Feb 14, 2009)

I hope this doesn’t happen to my c4y cube! I just got mine Thursday


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 14, 2009)

They seriously need to bring back the individual Type A cores. >.>


----------

